# Few upgrades for my Trek Marlin



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

So I picked up my Trek Marlin last week and loving it. A few things that I think will need to be changed are the grips and saddle. For the grips I'm looking at the Ergon GP1 and for the saddle I need to see what my LBS recommends or I get fit for. 

Do you guys use gloves? The type of riding I do is strictly rail trails.

Thanks

John


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Gloves are absolutely a necessity in my opinion, I keep mine in my helmet when not riding just so I never leave home without them when heading out. Get fit for a saddle, it makes a big difference, especially as a clyde. I've learned to try and not spend as much time on it that I used to, but it still matters when you're down on it. Fox was having some close out sells on gloves earlier this week, I use Mechanix Impact gloves when riding.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Gloves can help absorb some shock and vibration, help with grip, especially if your hands get sweaty, and the most important reason that I wear them for, is protection during a crash. Even though you mostly ride rail trails, wrecking is still possible and it sux having to sit on the side of the trail digging gravel out of the palm of your hands.


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

Not trying to thread jack but I'm also a newb and picked up a 2012 marlin 2 weeks ago after riding a Walgoose 29' deception all last year. 

Looking to do some upgrades as well.

+Suspension seat post
+Better fork- looking at used fox floats on eBay 
+180mm bb7s ( or should I go hydro?)
+ ghetto tubless on better tires.

Also grips and seat. and I already changed the pedals.

Input welcome
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

BB7's stop as good as hydros. With hydro you get better modulation (in some cases) and lighter weight setup, again, in some cases. Otherwise, the BB7 is just as good, cheaper, and dead easy to set up and maintain.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ride Red what pedals did you upgrade to? By chance do you know what the thread size is on Marlin? Looking at upgrading soon to Primo super tenderizers.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new Marlin, sounds like you love it just as much as I do. I read that you plan to mainly ride Track to trails.

It’s funny, when I bought mine, I had no plans for Track to trails or single track trails, but to have something sturdy enough for my weight and I could get around. Since finding this site and getting into the clydes portion I believe I my thinking was a little silly with the thought I was just far too large to ride anything more then around the neighborhood.

I also think back when I first bought mine and some things I wanted to change. My grips(ergons) were bought and put on the bike before I left the store.
A few days later, my ass was hurting and I ordered a seat off of the net(which I still haven’t put on). It never occurred to me to get fitted. I made the mistake of ordering bibs, so that I would be a little bit more comfortable when riding. I still haven’t worn the bibs… lol

I have bought some shorts and I love’em when I ride. I ended up buying some basic padded shorts to wear under my cloths.

It looks like you already finding out that those peddles are absolutely terrible. I did upgrade those also, which are a combo of lock-in or not using the lock-ins. Far too many people have told me that they just look to small, but they are just right for me.

Other things I bought and love, is my wireless computer, the light for night riding and my gloves… lol


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

I tried riding without gloves once and won't do it again. Gloves, knee protection and a helmet are must haves on every ride.

Fox is the brand I like best for gloves. They have many different types depending on what works best for you.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree 100% on the helmet. Gloves are on my shopping list along with the grips and padded shorts. Not to sure about knee pads at this stage since I'm basically rail riding and won't conquer any bike trails yet. I do have a really nice one in my area that I plan on checking out as soon as I get to my goal weight and get more accustomed to my bike. As a tech geek the wireless computer has me intrigued. What brand/model computer did you get Hamp?

Thanks for all the advice.

John


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

jpr99 said:


> Ride Red what pedals did you upgrade to? By chance do you know what the thread size is on Marlin? Looking at upgrading soon to Primo super tenderizers.


I believe it'd a 9/16. I got welco magnesium platforms of ebay

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

jpr99 said:


> I agree 100% on the helmet. Gloves are on my shopping list along with the grips and padded shorts. Not to sure about knee pads at this stage since I'm basically rail riding and won't conquer any bike trails yet. I do have a really nice one in my area that I plan on checking out as soon as I get to my goal weight and get more accustomed to my bike. As a tech geek the wireless computer has me intrigued. What brand/model computer did you get Hamp?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> John


I don't know if they make mine any longer. I didn't do any comparisons either, but I do love it.

Here is a link to the one I bought.
NiteRider rebel 5.0 digital wireless computer


----------

